# what is the best way to Dye bulk cheesecloth?



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I purchased a 100 yard box of unbleached cheesecloth for creepy curtains ect...it is white so I would like to dyr it black. Any suggestions on the best dye and best way to do this?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: If you are using RIT dye I would say the washing machine. That is how I BLU all my cheesecloth for ghost and such. Let it agitate long enough to get the dye distributed and then to mix it in with the cloth and then let it go to the spin cycle after the cloth has taken color. I always run an empty load after with bleach just to clean out the washer.:jol:


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

for 100 yards of cheesecloth, how much dye would you suggest?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Are you using RIT dye? That is the only dye I have worked with. And do you want it midnight black or just blackish gray which I think would be creepier. A little RIT goes a long way and you can leave it in the "soak" cycle for as long as you need. Cheesecloth is kind of fragile so I usually dye it and then spin it as dry as it gets in a spin cycle and then hang it out to dry. (dryers do damage, man!) :jol:


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Having never used a dye It sounds like you suggest RIT. I want that grey black color you get from the store baught panels. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

also...do you place the dye in the soap pan on a front loader or do you add it directly to the wash?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey...this is just for me....I don't have a "new-fangled" washer...I just wait until the tank fills to whatever level I have picked...small, medium...large..extra large and then I agitate for a while and add the dye...let it agitate a while and then if you want it dark, just let it sit after it has agitated for 7 to 10 minutes or so. Wait about 20 minutes and then you just want to let it go to the spin cycle...but don't let it add additional water. Then hang the cheesecloth out to dry. You should get the dark gray color you are hankering for.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I dyed 30 yards of material last year in the washer. I put the material in and filled the washer until I was happy then shut it off. Then I added in the dye and mixed it by hand. It was the whitener dye so it didn't matter mixing by hand. I let it soak for about 15 minutes and then took it out. I didn't want to spin it or agitate it afraid it would get stuck on the agitator and break. Rinse off the material when you are done and let it dry. 

You can get RIT dye in most laundry aisles at major grocery stores, such as kroger, walmart, meijer, Giant Eagle, Marcs, Etc....

Good luck.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

FYI: DO NOT DRY IT in the dryer! It will fray, tangle & fall apart. 300 feet of cheesecloth is a poop load..you will have to cut it up & make it into manageable batches. Lay it out on the lawn to dry...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just used a bucket when I used the RIT Whitener/Brightener on some cheese cloth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lambchop said:


> also...do you place the dye in the soap pan on a front loader or do you add it directly to the wash?


Found this how-to on using RIT dye in a front loader here:

http://www.wikihow.com/Dye-Fabric-Using-a-Front-Loading-Washing-Machine


----------

